# Black Cheetah



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Finally got here today "Postal problems".When I open it up and unwrapped it to look it over I found scratches in the finish and tool marks in the ears but every thing was smooth and didn't look as it would cause a problem. To be sure I went over it with a magnifying glass to look for cracks and found nothing that would cause a hazed.After close inspection and no damage found "A well functioning slingshot is more important to me" It's time to shoot so I grabbed it up along with my BI-THOR and my Snipe Hunter and went out side. The temp. was in the upper 30's so the shooting was fairly descent. Knowing how the other two shoot I started with the black cheetah it came with 2 sets of 25-50 band sets so I started there. I'm not the best with the looped tube but was surprised this slingshot delivered a good consecutive shot maybe a bit better than the BI-THOR with the looped tube. Next I set the BI-THOR up with 17-45 fixed tubes and cut a set of the 25-50 for the Black Cheetah. I shot this way for a bit then switched band sets around to be fair. The Black Cheetah pulled ahead on comfort ease of shot and accuracy. I spent a few hours shooting but didn't need that long to see what I needed to see. The Black Cheetah has a better frame designed for comfort and accuracy. Would I recommend this slingshot yes. Would I give up my BI-THOR not for love or money.
These findings deal only with what I fancy in a slingshot.


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for your review, Many got delayed receiving due to seasonal postal delay. It is nice to know you like it, Also your lucky because Black Cheetahs are out of stock since last 1 months, even I couldn't' get with the factory until today.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a cool looking slingshot. I like the variable attachment.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

It is my favorite style of the Chinese slingshot's.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DM, have you tried flatband with it.


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey, Elf, do you have some other black cheetahs for sale ?
Keep us posted


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

DudleySmith said:


> Hey, Elf, do you have some other black cheetahs for sale ?
> Keep us posted


Friends, thanks for all your comments.

After my accident, I temporarily stopped my slingshot business. BTW, there is no Cheetahs now. I have some rabbit hunters in stock, if anyone wants pls PM to me.

Black / Silver / Gold and wooden handle are available. 23USD including shipping world wide, until stock finish.


----------

